# Photoshop detection?



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Guys, how do you detect if a picture is photoshopped (by a professional)? Is there some kind of software that can do it?


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Something interesting here, I wonder if experts could beat it though http://www.appscout.com/2009/03/jpegsnoop_tells_you_if_that_ph.php it's free and looks decent enough.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks, looks interesting. I'm going to check it out.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Cool, I didn't know that either, nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aspoestertjie (May 14, 2009)

Wow, this is interesting. Photography is my hobby and I do photoshop many of my photos, but mostly to add my signature or maybe manipulate them just a little bit.

I didn't know there is an application that can pick it up.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

So anyone end up downloading it? I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Aspoestertjie (May 14, 2009)

I don't think I will download it, don't really want to know when something is photo-shopped or not. Usually extraordinary photos are the ones that are photo-shopped and I don't see the need to download a programme just for that purpose. How many times will you actually use the software? I am also very particular about what freeware I download onto my laptop. With freeware you can not be 100% sure that it is safe or that it will not cause you computer to slow down. Maybe I am just too scared.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Oh well I decided to try it I dont really understand the results. It doesn't appear to have a virus or anything and it's suprisingly very small. Yeah I doubt I will use it often though.


----------

